# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Trao đổi >  Trên diễn đàn có ai sử dụng hoặc đã sửa chữa máy phay mitsuiseiki VS-5A

## CNC FANUC

cụ nào có hoặc đã sửa chữa qua thì cho em xin cái dữ liệu  gốc với, con này chạy 60 dao, FANUC 11MF , BT50, máy ko còn tí tẹo dữ liệu nào cả, em mới phục hồi được ít nhưng chưa ưng ý lắm
sorry vì em ko up đươc ảnh

----------


## gusiss

Заказать seo поисковую оптимизацию сайта, Заказать услуги по продвижению сайта По всем возникшим вопросам Вы можете обратиться в скайп логин *pokras7777*Раскрутка сайта под ключ 
.Так же собираем базы

----------

